# BLR Acnedren and Formeron



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Orbit for a quick delivery .. had to stock up on more formeron, stuff is killer.  But I'm sure most know this already.  This is my first time trying the acnedren, but I've heard rave reviews.. so I have no doubt that I will be impressed with it.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 29, 2012)

Let us know what you think of the Acnedren, I'm sure it's g2g like the Formeron is though.  I need to kill these little pimples popping up, I hate it.  Started when I started HCG.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I will definately keep you posted.. I'm gonna start at 3 pills spaced out each day.. then probably knock it back in a week or two.  I don't have anything too crazy kicking, plus I started tanning this week, which should help.  Just some little pimps on my shoulders and arms.


----------



## muscleb (Mar 29, 2012)

Quick question. is the acnedren comparable to accutane? Just wondering because I need something for my terrible acne break out and can't use accutane yet because I am already on an oral.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, a lot of guys have switched from accutane to acnedren.  They get similar results without the toxicity.


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 30, 2012)

I am into week 3 of Acnedren. My acne got worse at first. It is starting to clear up really nice now. I was skeptical at first but that stuff is good as gold. 3 pills a day. Morning, noon, and night. I just need a pill for the scaring. The old lady likes to pop the zits.


----------

